# Older Bear Take downs.



## ncsaknec1ydh (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks to the input on the Hoyt GM I had listed below. As mentioned in that thread, I have several Groves with Metal Proline risors, and those shoot much better for me than any of the wood customs I have including one of my wood risor Groves, problem is I want to get into a 45# takedown, and Groves limbs in that range or any range for that matter are impossible to find. I have heard there are alot of variences in the old bear bows, I have seen talk of A,B or C risors, both in wood and mag. #1,#2,& #3 limbs, also listed as Custom Kodiaks, or other models, it all seems confusing with tons of options, is all of the above interchangeable? How do these bows measure up to the old Groves Bows or other off the shelf and custom bows? Do the metal risors shoot as good or better than the wood risors? How do they measure up to others as far as stacking goes? Thanks for any imput, I just want to make the right buy when I decide what I want to purchase. This is a great site by the way, never knew it exsisted, could have saved me many bad moves in the past!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

ncsaknec1ydh:

I have never shot a Groves TD so I can't compare my Bear TDs against the Groves. However I can tell you that of the many bows I have had, most of them being TD's since I first purchased my first one (Bear) in 1971, the early Bear TD wood riser and mag riser are still 2 of the best shooting and durable bows I have ever owned.

Presently I have the 1971 Bear wood riser TD and a 1972 Bear TD with mag riser. I did have 2 mags but gave one to a friend.

My 1971 62" Bear (wood riser) is a "B" riser with #2 limbs that scales at 47#@28 as the static DW, and 53# at my draw-length of 30.5".

My 1972 mag is a 64" Bear with a "B" riser and #2 limbs that scales at 43#@28" as the static DW, and 48# at my DL.

Both bows are excellent shooters and at my draw-length I have never experienced any stacking, not of the slightest degree. The 64" Bear mag is a delight to draw and shoot. The grip configurations on both bows are, as far as my preference goes, the best.

I can't comment on the newer Bear TDs.

This is "Maggie." She still likes to wear her vintage accessories.

















This is my "Old Boy." This season he was once again brought into action after being retired for years. Just to let me know that he still has what it takes to do the job so that he can stay in the field, he has been spitting out shaft-clipping groups at 20 yards. He's a bit of a showoff.


----------

